# ADEX Contest - Win a FREE ADEX



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

*ADEX HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY*



ADEX is sponsoring the Car Club forum and giving away a free ADEX dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you the members of LayItLow.

This contest will consist of three separate polls, each poll lasting 7 days.

The first poll will be comprised of 20 new contestants.

The second poll will be comprised of the 19 contestants from the first Free ADEX Giveaway Contest (minus the winner, blueouija, but including lac life as promised).

The top 10 contestants from each of these two polls will then compete against each
other in the third and final poll to decide the ultimate winner.

The winner will get to chose between either a Regular ADEX, Super Duty ADEX, or a 
Polished & Chrome Regular ADEX.

To enter the contest for the first poll, you must reply to this topic with one picture of the hydraulic setup (must be fully functional) in your (currently belonging to you/your name on the title) street ride, irregardless of who’s products you are using. Please limit the picture you submit to street cars only, and only include the one picture which you feel captures your setup the best. The first 20 entries received will be a part of the first poll, which will be added to this topic and will run for one week. Then all the members of LayItLow can vote to pick the top 10 best setups of their choice from this first poll. Those 10 chosen from this first poll will be in the third and final poll (against the 10 winners from the second poll) where the ultimate and final winner will be chosen. 

*The first poll will start on 2/14/08 at exactly 6 p.m. (Pacific Standard Time).
Any pictures submitted before this time, will not qualify. Only the first 20 pictures 
submitted will be a part of the first poll. In case of a tie (first poll), the contestant who submitted their picture first will be chosen. 
*

THANK YOU AND GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. 
Andy


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Why do the 19 from the first one get another shot at it shouldn't it just be 20 new ones?



















































Just playing man this one should be fun.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

good luck on this one! Hope there is less drama


----------



## HELL_CAMINO (Dec 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by klownin04+Feb 13 2008, 03:52 PM~9935078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any picture posted before 6pm (pacific) tomorrow won't count. Wait and post your submissions until after that.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

ttt.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

woops
:biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

(edited for V day. 9pm my time.. will sneek to a work computer..  )



I need one bad. having to use all my money towrad boot camp for Boy wonder ( sons club name .. :angry: My front dump is starting to take a crapo... And Y not be diff.. i have a Y block and Ron gave me a shot a couple years ago over here and it's been killing. will be even better once she gets painted and 15 shaved on!!!  Slowly but shurley. and ya I do ride every day with 5 kids to shows and all that.. 3rd seat and all.. 

Link is with Famly in vec on marine base. asked to to for the base comander her self.. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Feb 13 2008, 05:45 PM~9935494
> *Any picture posted before 6pm (pacific) tomorrow won't count. Wait and post your submissions until after that.
> *


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 05:28 PM~9935845
> *
> *


Hahaha...I had to edit.... :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

JESUS CHRIST YOU FUCKERS CAN'T READ.... *POST YOUR SET UPS TOMORROW AT OR AFTER 6PM* :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Feb 13 2008, 07:32 PM~9935880
> *JESUS CHRIST YOU FUCKERS CAN'T READ.... POST YOUR SET UPS TOMORROW AT OR AFTER 6PM  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Feb 13 2008, 05:32 PM~9935880
> *JESUS CHRIST YOU FUCKERS CAN'T READ.... POST YOUR SET UPS TOMORROW AT OR AFTER 6PM  :uh:
> *


Kind of makes it hard for peeps that work 12hrs 6-6pm on the east coast to beat you guys out. My days are all fucked up..


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Not the 14th yet! lol


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

EDIT LOL


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

I think anyone that posts a picture before the contest starts should be disqualified for not reading the rules


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 13 2008, 05:54 PM~9936038
> *Kind of makes it hard for peeps that work 12hrs 6-6pm on the east coast to beat you  guys out. My days are all fucked up..
> *


 :uh: u cant stay up till 9 pm.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i'll post mine tomorrow


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 13 2008, 09:51 PM~9937541
> *I think anyone that posts a picture before the contest starts should be disqualified for not reading the rules
> *


anything noticable that would prevent the set-up from working (i.e. plumbing not done or connected, solenoids not wired, batteries not connected or wired.... ) should be disqualified!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Feb 13 2008, 05:32 PM~9935880
> *JESUS CHRIST YOU FUCKERS CAN'T READ.... POST YOUR SET UPS TOMORROW AT OR AFTER 6PM  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 13 2008, 09:13 PM~9937773
> *:uh:  u cant stay up till 9 pm.
> *


I work for conagra foods. 6pm -6am. You want your slim jims don't you. we got to make product or else!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Beef jerky , big mama's , and other flavors. sucks coming home smelling like a dead cow. and yes 100% beef and chicken in the sum flavors. lips , ass , nutt sacks all ground up all night.. yummy.. :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hook me up with some good spicy beef jerky man! :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LESS THAN 7 HOURS TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 13 2008, 04:12 PM~9935243
> *good luck on this one!  Hope there is less drama
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so since im one of the 19 from the last that didnt win do i need to post another picture? if possible id like to use a newer pic of the setup than i did last time....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

is the pole for the previous 19 running at the same time the new 20 is running?

or do we have to wait the 7 days to see the top 10 of the new setups that are submitted?? basically 3 weeks of contests? or just 2....

thanks


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

this car has sit for the last year or so. i redid the setup a while ago now its my driver. just wanted to show it off


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Got a stupid question...how do I post a pic from my computer?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: PHOTOBUCKET.COM


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Sorry, I got it figured out. I practiced in a different thread. LOL


I'm ready for my Adex :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:biggrin: SUP ANDY


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

AH SHIT ALMOST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

im gettin ready...


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

cmon....


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Mine!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

my street setup


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

heres my set up built by me and friends 4 showtime pumps on a stainless steel rack with a fith hydraulics pump on it


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

heres my 100% street setup if i win this adex it will go into this setup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

here is mine


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

filling up quick...


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

so wheres andy


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE'S MINE


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

mine


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 14 2008, 07:21 PM~9945248
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl: :rofl: YOU'LL GET'EM HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Good luck to all the homies trying to win the ADEX


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~DIRTYSANCHEZ423~


I NEED AN ADEX, PLEASE!*


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Daym, nice ride Dirty!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 14 2008, 08:46 PM~9945519
> *Daym, nice ride Dirty!
> *


 *THANKS
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/HOUSTONLRM_2007/DSC07581Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SEE NO ADEX....THAT WOULD SET IT OFF!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

This is for my homie he doesn't know how to post pics.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 14 2008, 12:16 AM~9939126
> *I work for conagra foods. 6pm -6am. You want your slim jims don't you. we got to make product or else!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Beef jerky , big mama's , and other flavors. sucks coming home smelling like a dead cow. and yes 100% beef and chicken in the sum flavors. lips  , ass , nutt sacks all ground up all night.. yummy.. :biggrin:
> *


my bad i thought it read 6 till 6 pm


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

MOST HATED BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










 LET THE HATIN BEGIN :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*IT IS A STREET CAR FA SHO RAIN OR SHINE!!!*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

posting this for The Big M Biker


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 09:53 PM~9945572
> *MOST HATED BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit shows over :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

shit theres 2 more entries left :0


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Can I win if I am in Iraq :cheesy: Just had to enter. There are alot of really great set ups in here. 

Its a street car


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 15 2008, 03:09 AM~9945730
> *oh shit shows over  :cheesy:
> *


No lets see what they come up with to get me out of this.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

It's not done yet but its getting there... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 02:56 AM~9945599
> *IT IS A STREET CAR FA SHO RAIN OR SHINE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


It's an M thang dirty they wouldn't understand :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 09:18 PM~9945819
> *No lets see what they come up with to get me out of this.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO SHOW CARS.....YOUR OUT!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 03:23 AM~9945866
> *NO SHOW CARS.....YOUR OUT!
> *


 :angry: Your out too then. :0 I even asked andy what a show car was and he said a car built for nothing but show that is never driven in the streets,and is always trailered.I drove my shit to chi-town,stl,around dallas and around my town alot so even by what he said mine isn't a show car. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 09:21 PM~9945846
> *It's an M thang dirty they wouldn't understand :0
> 
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 14 2008, 10:18 PM~9945820
> *It's not done yet but its getting there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats a nice setup...i dont think they will count it cause its not complete yet...


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres another view of mine, its a street ride also 4 sure, driven to many shows & picnics, & will be driven to many more to come


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 10:21 PM~9945846
> *It's an M thang dirty they wouldn't understand :0
> 
> 
> ...


next time im in KC i want to cruise with you guys...im pretty sure TRUESTYLE will be there at the next show....we need to cruise KC with the Majestics


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 15 2008, 03:32 AM~9945941
> *next time im in KC i want to cruise with you guys...im pretty sure TRUESTYLE will be there at the next show....we need to cruise KC with the Majestics
> *


Anytime homie just wait till you see us out this year. :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Built by Pinky Bitches :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

93' Cadillac Fleetwood...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 10:34 PM~9945951
> *Anytime homie just wait till you see us out this year. :biggrin:
> *


08 is gonna be a good year......my trunks about to be 100% cleaner...and im ready to roll... TRUESTYLE is planning on Black Sunday and as many of the KC shows we cant hit


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Feb 14 2008, 07:45 PM~9945507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN SOME REAL NICE SETUPS HOMIEZ


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 14 2008, 07:05 PM~9945107
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOTTA DO MORE SHIT 2 CLEAN MINE UP :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 15 2008, 03:38 AM~9945994
> *DAMN SOME REAL NICE SETUPS HOMIEZ
> *


Thankyou bro the first 3 were all put out by the same shop STREETRIDERS K. C. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 15 2008, 03:40 AM~9946015
> *GOTTA DO MORE SHIT 2 CLEAN MINE UP  :biggrin:
> *


Shit it's looking good bro.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Link of truck in action...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

it doesnt matter what happens in here or who posts a set up one of you will fuck it up.........LMAO!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 15 2008, 03:49 AM~9946085
> *it doesnt matter what happens in here or who posts a set up one of you will fuck it up.........LMAO!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Who fucked up the first contest? :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 08:53 PM~9945572
> *MOST HATED BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


over..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 15 2008, 03:53 AM~9946118
> *over..
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks man,but no ones gonna vote for me dogg i'm MOST HATED :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

all the rides are lookin good homies!  i could look at these settups all day. :biggrin: *thanks to Andy and Layitlow for having these contests!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

its gonna be really hard to beat those 3 setups built by street riders


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 08:51 PM~9946104
> *Who fucked up the first contest? :0
> *


look its not my fault you fuckers cant read......you need hooked on phonics......maybe then you will learn.....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

here you go.....i got you.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 15 2008, 04:01 AM~9946198
> *look its not my fault you fuckers cant read......you need hooked on phonics......maybe then you will learn.....
> *


 :0 :angry: Calm down fool it's all in fun(for me anyway)Maybe you'll win this time. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 15 2008, 03:59 AM~9946168
> *its gonna be really hard to beat those 3 setups built by street riders
> *


:biggrin: :0 I just found there out we don't count because they were all done by the same people.
Oh and before people start streetriders is me and mybrother and the owners helped out on there rides. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 14 2008, 11:03 PM~9946217
> *here you go.....i got you.....
> 
> 
> ...



you still whining ? dam man you still have another chance at the adex...you got 120 some votes last time...im sure youll get the same...so dont worry about it...

im not even worried about entering...these contests are cool but we already figured out its a whos got the most friends with lay it low accounts lol


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 14 2008, 08:38 PM~9945994
> *DAMN SOME REAL NICE SETUPS HOMIEZ
> *



:thumbsup: Thanks homie


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

posting for a friend. :biggrin:Cheek's 1994 Lincoln Towncar "Panty Dropper"


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2008, 03:14 AM~9946312
> *:biggrin:  :0 I just found there out we don't count because they were all done by the same people.
> Oh and before people start streetriders is me and mybrother and the owners helped out on there rides. :biggrin:
> *


so because they were built by a shop they don't count?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 11:14 PM~9946312
> *:biggrin:  :0 I just found there out we don't count because they were all done by the same people.
> Oh and before people start streetriders is me and mybrother and the owners helped out on there rides. :biggrin:
> *



WTF...now the setup has to be 100% be built by the owner......WELL i guess that means your STILL in MOST HATED :0


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 14 2008, 09:16 PM~9946335
> *so because they were built by a shop they don't count?
> *


F that mine was built by a human not a shop.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 15 2008, 04:16 AM~9946335
> *so because they were built by a shop they don't count?
> *


I'm just messing with them bro.But i wouldn't be shocked if that came up.It didn't say anything about that in the rules. :0


This contest will consist of three separate polls, each poll lasting 7 days.

The first poll will be comprised of 20 new contestants.

The second poll will be comprised of the 19 contestants from the first Free ADEX Giveaway Contest (minus the winner, blueouija, but including lac life as promised).

The top 10 contestants from each of these two polls will then compete against each
other in the third and final poll to decide the ultimate winner.

The winner will get to chose between either a Regular ADEX, Super Duty ADEX, or a 
Polished & Chrome Regular ADEX.

To enter the contest for the first poll, you must reply to this topic with one picture of the hydraulic setup (must be fully functional) in your (currently belonging to you/your name on the title) street ride, irregardless of who’s products you are using. Please limit the picture you submit to street cars only, and only include the one picture which you feel captures your setup the best. The first 20 entries received will be a part of the first poll, which will be added to this topic and will run for one week. Then all the members of LayItLow can vote to pick the top 10 best setups of their choice from this first poll. Those 10 chosen from this first poll will be in the third and final poll (against the 10 winners from the second poll) where the ultimate and final winner will be chosen. 

The first poll will start on 2/14/08 at exactly 6 p.m. (Pacific Standard Time).
Any pictures submitted before this time, will not qualify. Only the first 20 pictures 
submitted will be a part of the first poll. In case of a tie (first poll), the contestant who submitted their picture first will be chosen.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 15 2008, 04:17 AM~9946345
> *WTF...now the setup has to be 100% be built by the owner......WELL i guess that means your STILL in MOST HATED  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:guns: :guns: It's on lets do this. :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 14 2008, 09:17 PM~9946345
> *WTF...now the setup has to be 100% be built by the owner......WELL i guess that means your STILL in MOST HATED  :0
> *


good thing i built mine :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 14 2008, 11:22 PM~9946364
> *good thing i built mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats cool i like that moving floor..very nice


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2008, 03:19 AM~9946353
> *I'm just messing with them bro.But i wouldn't be shocked if that came up.It didn't say anything about that in the rules. :0
> This contest will consist of three separate polls, each poll lasting 7 days.
> 
> ...


hahaha I thought you were being serious :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 14 2008, 08:45 PM~9945507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Here is my entry guys...


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 14 2008, 11:22 PM~9946364
> *good thing i built mine :biggrin:
> 
> *



X 2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 04:44 AM~9946527
> *WELL IF IT HAS TO BE JUST ONE FROM THE SHOP I WOULD SAY IT SHOULD BE ME.....I POSTED FIRST......I'M JUST SAYIN.   :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YOU ABOUT THIS. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 15 2008, 03:24 AM~9945874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


By my count this was the 20th one right?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

my entry :biggrin: hope im not too late...

edit: damn im real late :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2008, 04:34 AM~9946877
> *By my count this was the 20th one right?
> *


I think its the 19th...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin: 
never know maybe ill make it in :dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 15 2008, 12:39 AM~9946908
> *I think its the 19th...
> *



unless im seeing double somewhere, but I keep counting it as that being 21


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 15 2008, 04:46 AM~9946976
> *unless im seeing double somewhere, but I keep counting it as that being 21
> *


my bad... he is either 20 or 21... depends if they count the pic before his as an entry


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 08:26 PM~9945901
> *:angry: Your out too then. :0 I even asked andy what a show car was and he said a car built for nothing but show that is never driven in the streets,and is always trailered.I drove my shit to chi-town,stl,around dallas and around my town alot so even by what he said mine isn't a show car. :biggrin:
> *



:0 Damn if thats the case then Large should have posted up CG. He drives that shit too.


----------



## 805_SpookS (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 805_SpookS (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 14 2008, 07:40 PM~9946015
> *GOTTA DO MORE SHIT 2 CLEAN MINE UP  :biggrin:
> *


Good Luck to you bRO!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

805_SpookS


you in the navy :biggrin: What are you doing in Oak Harbor homie lol. I had some good times there. Pretty hard to believe huh :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2008, 10:34 PM~9946877
> *By my count this was the 20th one right?
> *


 :0 ....I Think i was alittle bit late...  ....Owell im sure they would have kicked me off anyways after they found out im Rebuilding my car....I do still own the car and the setup, but the car is in a million peaces.... :uh: ....I really just like posting pics of my setup that Me and my club members built at my house. Well good luck to everyone in the contest and big props to Andy for giving people a chance to win a Adex.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 14 2008, 10:17 PM~9945801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jeremy's old 63 is def a street ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Feb 15 2008, 01:39 AM~9946913
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you just need a dump ....... period


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 14 2008, 07:00 PM~9945064
> *heres my 100% street setup if i win this adex it will go into this setup :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *







couple more pics of mine home built over a couple weekends and lots of beer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

So did i make it or ????


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

your too late J :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 15 2008, 07:25 AM~9948211
> *your too late J :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know i was to late last time also, damnit im just to busy :angry:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I think I made it, don't think I gotta chance in hell compared to the Big M's cars.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 15 2008, 09:29 AM~9948238
> *I think I made it, don't think I gotta chance in hell compared to the Big M's cars.
> *



x 2 Bro


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

its not as some nice ones in here but hay.it 68 lac i just did for one of my boys :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Feb 14 2008, 08:58 PM~9946160
> *all the rides are lookin good homies!   i could look at these settups all day. :biggrin: thanks to Andy and Layitlow for having these contests! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 andy THANKS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 14 2008, 11:15 PM~9946325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got my vote, this setup is nice and detailed out!


----------



## bkloco (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 14 2008, 08:18 PM~9945820
> *It's not done yet but its getting there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dam Bro that is going to be a fat setup when it is done. Did you have those hardlines professionally done? Must of cost U some scrilla!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Okay, here's the 20 who are going to be in the poll:

77towncar
B DOG
baghdady
Boricua Customs
Chris
DELTORO HYDRAULICS
dirt duece
DIRTYSANCHEZ423
edelmiro13
Fleetwood Rider
klownin04
knight time
MI71
MR JOKER
MUFASA
phatz
Suburban Swingin
Westside Mint 76
WIFEZ64
wired62


I skipped over a couple that said they were posted for somebody else and one that wasn't finished. I should have the poll up in a little while and it'll close one week from when it goes up.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Woo hoo....Let the drama begin!!!!!!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

damn i was too late


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 15 2008, 12:49 PM~9950263
> *damn i was too late
> *


 Your set up looked kind of like mine minus two pumps....Looked real clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

wow, lots of GREAT lookign trunks in this round!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Feb 15 2008, 01:42 PM~9950221
> *Okay, here's the 20 who are going to be in the poll:
> 
> 77towncar
> ...



Lets see....who do I like the most in this contest that I will vote for...hhhmmm.. lol


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 15 2008, 01:31 PM~9950527
> *Lets see....who do I like the most in this contest that I will vote for...hhhmmm.. lol
> *


hey dan not asking who wants to buy your vote this time :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Maurice I got you Boy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 15 2008, 01:31 PM~9950527
> *Lets see....who do I like the most in this contest that I will vote for...hhhmmm.. lol
> *


sorry to disappoint you man, but i'm not in there!









:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Feb 15 2008, 02:39 PM~9950579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

damn,,,i made it in....that was close


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

mufasa gets my vote i always see him hoppin his cutty


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

MOST HATED MY VOTE IS IN GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND THE REST OF THE PARTICIPATES. GIVE IT UP FOR MOST HATED. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I voted for Dirty Sanchez cuz that's my baby daddy


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i voted for this one


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Feb 15 2008, 03:36 PM~9951368
> *i voted for this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Feb 15 2008, 04:36 PM~9951363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> MOST HATED MY VOTE IS IN GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND THE REST OF THE PARTICIPATES. GIVE IT UP FOR MOST HATED. :biggrin:


So did i. :biggrin: 

































[/quote]


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2008, 06:00 PM~9945053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUFASA GOT MY VOTE!!! ALWAYZ BEEN REAL HELPFUL & I KNOW HE NEEDS IT & WILL PUT THAT SHIT TO GOOD USE.

GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

that glasshouse is killin it


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 15 2008, 04:45 PM~9951445
> *that glasshouse is killin it
> *


x2


----------



## jesse75042 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 05:40 PM~9951402


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 15 2008, 05:45 PM~9951445
> *that glasshouse is killin it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hell ya it is. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I voted for dirtysanchez instead of voting for my own setup :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 15 2008, 05:09 PM~9951651
> *I voted for dirtysanchez instead of voting for my own setup  :thumbsup:
> *


OH SNAP I DIDN'T REALIZE THAT WAS YOU......GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR THE VOTE!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

i think you guys should not have put the names of the contestants so that there won't be a popularity contest like last time .....just my 2 cents not hating good luck to all the participants !!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

the rest of the car that goes with my setup


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 10:14 PM~9951685
> *OH SNAP I DIDN'T REALIZE THAT WAS YOU......GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR THE VOTE!
> *


Good luck to you too bro


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

what about the previous 19?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

>


[/quote]
HANDS DOWN THE BEST IN THIS CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I voted for Chris because he is gave up being a gangster to support his kids.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I like Suburban Swingin and West Side Mint 76 setups!!!!!! The glass house is nice to but its hard to see whats going on in there with the pic they took. Im sure it is bad ass too...I give you guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for having some bad ass setups.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 15 2008, 07:00 PM~9952061
> *I like Suburban Swingin and West Side Mint 76 setups!!!!!! The glass house is nice to but its hard to see whats going on in there with the pic they took. Im sure it is bad ass too...I give you guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for having some bad ass setups.
> *










Here you go


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

dirty deuce


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin: Baghdady gots to make a run for it :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 15 2008, 05:12 PM~9952164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: IT IS HARD TO SEE IT GOOD


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time+Feb 15 2008, 06:00 PM~9952061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND ANOTHER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

i voted for knight time !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin: STREET :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voo-C3EdoYU


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 05:35 PM~9952299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn :cheesy: I love this pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Here some shots of my girl ( La Verde ), not the cleanest ride or setup, but its home built by me & a couple friends helping me here and there, for 8 years now.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 15 2008, 05:37 PM~9952313
> *i voted for knight time !
> *


Thanks but im just a few votes short now......lol


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 05:33 PM~9952290
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT
> AND ANOTHER
> 
> ...


Looks good...Still hard to see but when cars have alot of chrome and mirrors in thier trunk it makes them hard to see in pictures. Its kind of like trying to see Flaked out cars in pictures. Pictures just does not do them justice. Im sure in person it looks way better.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Heres a different pic of mine......


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

HANDS DOWN THE BEST IN THIS CONTEST :biggrin: 
[/quote] :biggrin: Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

voted :biggrin: for a majestics ride


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Dirtys during the build


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 15 2008, 06:40 PM~9952338
> *Damn  :cheesy:  I love this pic  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*MAJESTICS ALWAYS DOING IT RIGHT!!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time+Feb 15 2008, 06:00 PM~9952061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


































































*I HOPE THESE HELP OUT, IT IS HARD TO GET GOOD SHOT. I DO BELIEVE IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON.*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 15 2008, 08:04 PM~9952487
> *Heres a different pic of mine......
> 
> 
> ...



wheres the one with the female sitting inside the trunk?


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 15 2008, 07:45 PM~9953321
> *wheres the one with the female sitting inside the trunk?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Dont have that one anymore but i got this one from spring break...This was a fun night!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 15 2008, 07:00 AM~9948115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i really really can use this adex in this setup


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bkloco_@Feb 15 2008, 11:16 AM~9949183
> *Dam Bro that is going to be a fat setup when it is done.  Did you have those hardlines professionally done?  Must of cost U some scrilla!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's not done yet, but watch out...Garage built!!!! 100% backyard boogie... UCE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

This is how we do it!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 15 2008, 06:04 PM~9952487
> *Heres a different pic of mine......
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 15 2008, 10:55 PM~9953877
> *This is how we do it!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



that is one bad ass setup Bro !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

>


[/quote]

What does Most Hated mean??


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:0 I got some votes


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 16 2008, 05:45 AM~9956414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rack design... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Voted for the brother DIRTYSANCHEZ423


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

What does Most Hated mean??
[/quote]


everyone hates him cause he speaks his mind and dont give a dam what anyone else thinks...so thats why hes the "MOST HATED"

:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> What does Most Hated mean??


everyone hates him cause he speaks his mind and dont give a dam what anyone else thinks...so thats why hes the "MOST HATED"

:cheesy:
[/quote]That or because they can't compete. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

It's just the name of the car :biggrin: ,because here in K.C. theres alot of people that hate on what we do. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> everyone hates him cause he speaks his mind and dont give a dam what anyone else thinks...so thats why hes the "MOST HATED"
> 
> :cheesy:


That or because they can't compete. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

It's just the name of the car :biggrin: ,because here in K.C. theres alot of people that hate on what we do. :biggrin:
[/quote]


that happens everywhere.... F them all bro....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> That or because they can't compete. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> It's just the name of the car :biggrin: ,because here in K.C. theres alot of people that hate on what we do. :biggrin:


that happens everywhere.... F them all bro....
[/quote]Thats always been my way of thinking.congrats on your win bro,even though others didn't think you should get it because you allready have one :uh: :biggrin: I just entered this for fun,my vote went to dirty. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> that happens everywhere.... F them all bro....


Thats always been my way of thinking.congrats on your win bro,even though others didn't think you should get it because you allready have one :uh: :biggrin: *I just entered this for fun*,my vote went to dirty. :biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Vote gos for Boricua Customs :biggrin: ,Gotta bee Kangy Green with GOLD wire's


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

heres a couple more pics of mine i know i have no chance in hell to win :biggrin: but thought i would throw these in anyways :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Feb 16 2008, 11:46 AM~9957023
> *Vote gos for Boricua Customs  :biggrin: ,Gotta bee Kangy Green with GOLD wire's
> *



Thanks Bro


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

So how many of the guys in this contest have went into other topics asking people to vote for them????? I was just wondering who has and who hasnt...I guess i feel like if i have to ask people to vote for me then they really dont like my setup and are just doing it because i know them or they feel bad im loosing.... :uh: ....Does anyone else think that way or are they like fuck it, im trying to win a ADEX!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 16 2008, 04:34 PM~9958554
> *So how many of the guys in this contest have went into other topics asking people to vote for them????? I was just wondering who has and who hasnt...I guess i feel like if i have to ask people to vote for me then they really dont like my setup and are just doing it because i know them or they feel bad im loosing.... :uh: ....Does anyone else think that way or are they like fuck it, im trying to win a ADEX!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I CAMPAINED IN MY CLUBS TOPICS AND THE GLASSHOUSE FEST.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 16 2008, 03:38 PM~9958566
> *I CAMPAINED IN MY CLUBS TOPICS AND THE GLASSHOUSE FEST.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I see it worked for you too....  ....I wasnt trying to bash anyone for doing it. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 16 2008, 05:38 PM~9958566
> *I CAMPAINED IN MY CLUBS TOPICS AND THE GLASSHOUSE FEST.
> *



I campained in topics I go into & where I know people, plus Ive done so much buisness on here & alot of Homies know me for taking care of fellow riders & are voting for me 



Thanks to everyone who has voted for me so far :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 16 2008, 04:13 PM~9958672
> *I campained in topics I go into & where I know people, plus Ive done so much buisness on here & alot of Homies know me for taking care of fellow riders & are voting for me
> *


 :thumbsup: Nothing wrong with that homie....Theres not to many good business men out there these days. Alot of people out there are shit heads that like to take peoples money. Just like the guy who got me for 5gs on my 61..... :angry:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 16 2008, 06:20 PM~9958693
> *:thumbsup: Nothing wrong with that homie....Theres not to many good business men out there these days. Alot of people out there are shit heads that like to take peoples money. Just like the guy who got me for 5gs on my 61..... :angry:
> *



Damn Bro, sorry to hear that, thats real shitty. 

They way I see it you should always treat others as you would want to be treated, carma is a mother & what comes around goes around.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

I havent asked a soul  I am not in a club  I am all the way in Iraq  















*But I got 6 votes *:cheesy:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 16 2008, 04:27 PM~9958718
> *Damn Bro, sorry to hear that, thats real shitty.
> 
> They way I see it you should always treat others as you would want to be treated, carma is a mother & what comes around goes around.
> *


Yeah i hope it goes back around on his ass. He deserves to be shot after what he did to me.....If you want to see the whole story behind it just go to porject rides and i have a build topic...It should be on the first page. I just brought it to the top...


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2008, 04:33 PM~9958741
> *I havent asked a soul    I am not in a club    I am all the way in Iraq
> But I got 6 votes  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah i havent either. Damn your in Iraq!!!!! Thats a long way from here. Hows the weather there????? lol


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 16 2008, 04:37 PM~9958763
> *Yeah i havent either. Damn your in Iraq!!!!! Thats a long way from here. Hows the weather there????? lol
> *


Weathere not bad right now, like 40 something and clear :biggrin: Yeah I didnt know we were supposed to campaign. I kind of feel like Giuliani running but not campaigning :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

I started my campaign in my home state :biggrin: Need some delegates :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Double post :angry:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE'S SOME PICS OF MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2008, 05:49 PM~9958806
> *Weathere not bad right now, like 40 something and clear  :biggrin:  Yeah I didnt know we were supposed to campaign. I kind of feel like Giuliani running but not campaigning  :biggrin:
> *


WELL, I FIGURED I WOULD TRY TO GET VOTES. BUT I DIDN'T GO TO PEOPLE I DIDN'T KNOW. WHICH AIN'T A BIG DEAL......BUT HONESTLY IT IS GONNA BE A LONG WEEK AND I AIN'T GONNA ACT LIKE THE PATRIOTS ALL 19-0 BOUND

I'M JUST HAPPY TO BE IN THE RUNNING


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 16 2008, 05:07 PM~9958912
> *WELL, I FIGURED I WOULD TRY TO GET VOTES. BUT I DIDN'T GO TO PEOPLE I DIDN'T KNOW. WHICH AIN'T A BIG DEAL......BUT HONESTLY IT IS GONNA BE A LONG WEEK AND I AIN'T GONNA ACT LIKE THE PATRIOTS ALL 19-0 BOUND
> 
> I'M JUST HAPPY TO BE IN THE RUNNING
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 16 2008, 06:34 PM~9958748
> *Yeah i hope it goes back around on his ass. He deserves to be shot after what he did to me.....If you want to see the whole story behind it just go to porject rides and i have a build topic...It should be on the first page. I just brought it to the top...
> *



Damn Bro, I know how you feel, I took my wagon to get painted 2 years ago by a couple guys that worked at a Chevy dealer here & were highly recomended to me. 

well to make a long story short they said $3,500.000 to paint my wagon 3 colors, Candy Green with gold & black graphics. I said coo because I had got some money from an accident and had the extra cash, so I paid them up front, then two weeks later I got my ride back its Candy green with black graphics :uh: I asked them where is the gold, they said they forgot & would add it later. Ok what ever. 

well when I got the ride from there it was all wet where they had hosed it down, I get home & go drying it & theres runs & little holes in the clear coat, so I call them up and they said we will fix it when we repaint it.

now 2 years later, the guys dissapeared on me & now I have small spots of shrinkage in my paint and its lifting in stops :angry: 

So as soon as I can afford it again, the ride will get repainted


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2008, 04:49 PM~9958806
> *Weathere not bad right now, like 40 something and clear  :biggrin:  Yeah I didnt know we were supposed to campaign. I kind of feel like Giuliani running but not campaigning  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 16 2008, 05:39 PM~9959075
> *Damn Bro, I know how you feel, I took my wagon to get painted 2 years ago by a couple guys that worked at a Chevy dealer here & were highly recomended to me.
> 
> well to make a long story short they said $3,500.000 to paint my wagon 3 colors, Candy Green with gold & black graphics. I said coo because I had got some money from an accident and had the extra cash, so I paid them up front, then two weeks later I got my ride back its Candy green with black graphics  :uh:  I asked them where is the gold, they said they forgot & would add it later. Ok what ever.
> ...


Yep sounds like a painter to me....Cant trust anyone these days. Now im doing all my own painting. Im working on a lac right now but after im done with that i will be back on the 61.....


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 16 2008, 08:44 PM~9959393
> *Yep sounds like a painter to me....Cant trust anyone these days. Now im doing all my own painting. Im working on a lac right now but after im done with that i will be back on the 61.....
> *



Yeah paint is about the only thing I cant do right now, but after I finish school this year for Welding, im thinking of going back for auto body & paint next year, that way I wont ever have to depend on anyone else to paint my ride.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 16 2008, 03:34 PM~9958554
> *So how many of the guys in this contest have went into other topics asking people to vote for them????? I was just wondering who has and who hasnt...I guess i feel like if i have to ask people to vote for me then they really dont like my setup and are just doing it because i know them or they feel bad im loosing.... :uh: ....Does anyone else think that way or are they like fuck it, im trying to win a ADEX!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i havent, i'm actually surprised to have 3 votes. i kinda see this contest like who gets to be prom king or some shit like that.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 16 2008, 06:52 PM~9959426
> *i havent, i'm actually surprised to have 3 votes. i kinda see this contest like who gets to be prom king or some shit like that.
> *


hahahaha....Yeah it does seem like a popularity contest....But i will say the guys that are in the lead deserve to be. They have got some nice ass setups.....Im sure they will put that Adex to good use if they win.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 16 2008, 06:50 PM~9959415
> *Yeah paint is about the only thing I cant do right now, but after I finish school this year for Welding, im thinking of going back for auto body & paint next year, that way I wont ever have to depend on anyone else to paint my ride.
> *


Painting not to hard. Kandy paint is but other stuff isnt. I just started painting a few months ago. I painted my friends Rivi Black and im still working on my lac. Ive only got these two cars under my belt. Not to bad for my first time painting. The lac is going to be Kandy green.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 16 2008, 09:36 PM~9959662
> *Painting not to hard. Kandy paint is but other stuff isnt. I just started painting a few months ago. I painted my friends Rivi Black and im still working on my lac. Ive only got these two cars under my belt. Not to bad for my first time painting. The lac is going to be Kandy green.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats real nice bro ! :thumbsup: Yeah single stage paint isnt too bad, I painted my girls car single stage & it came out nice. I know how the basics on how to paint candy, I painted my fire wall, block & some accessories, Ive just never tried to paint a whole car.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

these contests suck. no one actually in the process of building a car can win,lol. anyone who has a finished setup that would be in the running would already have an adex if they wanted to support Andy that bad, and like i said before, anyone with 4 adexs in there trunk dont need another that bad. Call me a hater if you want, I'm just jealous none of my cars will ever be complete


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 16 2008, 10:34 PM~9958554
> *So how many of the guys in this contest have went into other topics asking people to vote for them????? I was just wondering who has and who hasnt...I guess i feel like if i have to ask people to vote for me then they really dont like my setup and are just doing it because i know them or they feel bad im loosing.... :uh: ....Does anyone else think that way or are they like fuck it, im trying to win a ADEX!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Bro it's all about friends man,it's obvious . :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 16 2008, 08:51 PM~9960043
> *these contests suck. no one actually in the process of building a car can win,lol. anyone who has a finished setup that would be in the running would already have an adex if they wanted to support Andy that bad, and like i said before, anyone with 4 adexs in there trunk dont need another that bad. Call me a hater if you want, I'm just jealous none of my cars will ever be complete
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2008, 08:57 PM~9960081
> *Bro it's all about friends man,it's obvious . :biggrin:
> *


Will you be my Friend????? :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah im sure it is about how many people you know on here but those setups that are winning deserve to be. They have really nice setups.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 17 2008, 04:00 AM~9960100
> *Will you be my Friend????? :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah im sure it is about how many people you know on here but those setups that are winning deserve to be. They have really nice setups.
> *


All of the ones that are winning deserve it? :biggrin: 
And sure lets be friends. :biggrin: I knew i wouldn't get many votes because i piss people off,but i know mine should be in the top 5.But i'll beat you it doesn't end up that way.Thats LIL for ya. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2008, 09:13 PM~9960193
> *All of the ones that are winning deserve it? :biggrin:
> And sure lets be friends. :biggrin: I knew i wouldn't get many votes because i piss people off,but i know mine should be in the top 5.But i'll beat you it doesn't end up that way.Thats LIL for ya. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TO ME YOUR SETUP IS THE BEST, AND I KNOW YOUR CAR IS A STREET RIDE, BUT JUST LOOKS LIKE A SHOW SET UP THAT IS ON ANOTHER LEVEL, AND ALL THE SETUPS ON HERE ARE NICE, BUT COME ON MAN, YOUR SETUP IS TO NICE TO GET ALOT OF VOTES, OR MAYBE I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT A STREET SETUP LOOKS LIKE, BUT ALWAYS LIKED YOUR RIDE


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2008, 11:50 PM~9960450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM THAT SHITS TIGHT GOOD THING ITS NOT IN THE CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 16 2008, 05:45 AM~9956414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 16 2008, 10:02 PM~9960525
> *TO ME YOUR SETUP IS THE BEST, AND I KNOW YOUR CAR IS A STREET RIDE, BUT JUST LOOKS LIKE A SHOW SET UP THAT IS ON ANOTHER LEVEL, AND ALL THE SETUPS ON HERE ARE NICE, BUT COME ON MAN, YOUR SETUP IS TO NICE TO GET ALOT OF VOTES, OR MAYBE I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT A STREET SETUP LOOKS LIKE, BUT ALWAYS LIKED YOUR RIDE
> *


a STREET SETUP IS WHAT YOUI HAVE IN YOUR STREET RIDE, no setup is to nice to get votes :biggrin: just because one guy has hoses and wires all over the place, and one guy has hardlines and chrome everywhere doesn't mean its not a street ride  here's the setup in my street ride, which is driven and hopped


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2008, 10:39 AM~9962283
> *a STREET SETUP IS WHAT YOUI HAVE IN YOUR STREET RIDE, no setup is to nice to get votes :biggrin: just because one guy has hoses and wires all over the place, and one guy has hardlines and chrome everywhere doesn't mean its not a street ride    here's the setup in my street ride, which is driven and hopped
> 
> 
> ...



Nice wagon Pinky :thumbsup: Ive never seen it before, only the Pink Monte & that is bad ass too :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> a STREET SETUP IS WHAT YOUI HAVE IN YOUR STREET RIDE, no setup is to nice to get votes :biggrin: just because one guy has hoses and wires all over the place, and one guy has hardlines and chrome everywhere doesn't mean its not a street ride  here's the setup in my street ride, which is driven and hopped
> OKAY I GOT YA, WELL DAMN THATS NICE ALSO,TO NICE TO GET VOTES, I KNOW WHAT I SAID AND THAT SOUNDS CRAZY :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2008, 03:39 PM~9962283
> *a STREET SETUP IS WHAT YOUI HAVE IN YOUR STREET RIDE, no setup is to nice to get votes :biggrin: just because one guy has hoses and wires all over the place, and one guy has hardlines and chrome everywhere doesn't mean its not a street ride    here's the setup in my street ride, which is driven and hopped
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you got my back. :biggrin: :biggrin: I agree to everything you said,it's no our fault our street cars have show quality set-ups we take pride in what we do. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Knight times setup is the cleanest here, detailed out nicely, it doesnt look all crammed together either, he got my vote!  




this is more my style!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 06:18 PM~9963068
> *Knight times setup is the cleanest here, detailed out nicely, it doesnt look all crammed together either, he got my vote!
> this is more my style!
> 
> ...


:uh: It is clean but please.

Look how crammed together this is :uh: Or maybe it just has a smaller trunk


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 01:23 PM~9963088
> *:uh: It is clean but please.
> 
> Look how crammed together this is :uh: Or maybe it just has a smaller trunk
> *


 AWwwwww im sorry  , perhaps i should have worded it different!!! 


HOWs this........

IT looks better IMO than your cram infested trunk.....................better???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > :uh: It is clean but please.
> >
> > Look how crammed together this is :uh: Or maybe it just has a smaller trunk
> > AW im so sorry , perhaps i should have worded it different!!!
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 01:34 PM~9963183
> *Thats better :biggrin:  just keep it simple because thats all you can do.
> *


we will see i guess, only time will tell!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 02:18 PM~9963068
> *Knight times setup is the cleanest here, detailed out nicely, it doesnt look all crammed together either, he got my vote!
> this is more my style!
> 
> ...


He got my vote, I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 12:30 PM~9963141
> *AWwwwww  im sorry   , perhaps i should have worded it different!!!
> HOWs this........
> 
> ...


EVERYONE HAS AN OPINION I THINK FABIAN'S TRUNK LOOKS BETTER THAN A LOT OF TRUNKS........CRAMMED OR NOT.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 06:38 PM~9963216
> *EVERYONE HAS AN OPINION I THINK FABIAN'S TRUNK LOOKS BETTER THAN A LOT OF TRUNKS........CRAMMED OR NOT.
> *


And 49 poeple think yours looks better. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:Even though it's crammed. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 01:38 PM~9963216
> *EVERYONE HAS AN OPINION I THINK FABIAN'S TRUNK LOOKS BETTER THAN A LOT OF TRUNKS........CRAMMED OR NOT.
> *


i think his trunk looks good as well, just looks crammed, knight times caught my eye cause its more open


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 01:43 PM~9963250
> *i think his trunk looks good as well, just looks crammed,  knight times caught my eye  cause its more open
> *


im not taking away from it, it looks nicely detailed and show worthy, im just sayin its not for me, i need room! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 17 2008, 01:38 PM~9963215
> *He got my vote, I thought the same exact thing.
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 11:06 AM~9963015
> *Damn you got my back. :biggrin:  :biggrin: I agree to everything you said,it's no our fault our street cars have show quality set-ups we take pride in what we do. :biggrin:
> *


I JUST NOT SURE WHAT THE FULL TERM STREET RIDE SETUPS MENT FROM SHOW SETUPS THATS IT, I AM NOT PUTTING DOWN ANYONES SETUP I'M SURE EVERYONE HAS PRIDE IN WHAT THEY BUILD.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 17 2008, 06:52 PM~9963309
> *I JUST NOT SURE WHAT THE FULL TERM STREET RIDE SETUPS MENT FROM SHOW SETUPS THATS IT, I AM NOT PUTTING DOWN ANYONES SETUP I'M SURE EVERYONE HAS PRIDE IN WHAT THEY BUILD.
> *


No problem bro. :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 11:23 AM~9963088
> *:uh: It is clean but please.
> 
> Look how crammed together this is :uh: Or maybe it just has a smaller trunk
> ...


Damn i go out for a day of Fishing with my brother and i come back and my setup is being talked about.....lol....To tell everyone the truth, i had alot more plans for my trunk such as hardlines and a false wall for them to run into....If i could have afford square dumps i would have did that too but my car was taking from me when Some dumb ass decided to run into my car as it was parked at my job....  ....After that happend the painter i took the car to jacked me for 5gs and fucked my car to hell....I still have the car but it is in a million peaces... :angry: My boys and i are going to rebuild it but it takes time and money and i dont have alot of money so im relying on the time...My club and I do all our own work out of our house garage and like everyone else on here we take pride in our work....Thanks for everyone who voted for me......O heres my old monte setup.....This was a fun car to play with...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

your setup is nice homie, some hardlines are gonna look good in there 4 sure!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 02:46 PM~9964290
> *your setup is nice homie!!!
> *


x2 very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 02:46 PM~9964290
> *your setup is nice homie!!!
> *


Thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 11:18 AM~9963068
> *Knight times setup is the cleanest here, detailed out nicely, it doesnt look all crammed together either, he got my vote!
> this is more my style!
> 
> ...


HE GOT MINE TOO I LIKE IT,IT'S CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Feb 17 2008, 03:55 AM~9961983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NICE TOO BUT I LIKE KNIGHT TIMES BETTER


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 17 2008, 02:47 PM~9964295
> *x2 very nice :thumbsup:
> *


What up bro where ya been,Training goin good?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 17 2008, 04:48 PM~9964298
> *Thanks.... :thumbsup:
> *


no prob bro, the truth speaks for itself, Clean!!!!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Feb 17 2008, 02:51 PM~9964308
> *HE GOT MINE TOO I LIKE IT,IT'S CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Im just glad some people voted for me and liked my setup. That means alot especially when there are some Very nice setups in here...Mine was real simple....One thing i can not stand on setups is Seeing Solenoids and wire. Thats why i use copper bar on most of my setups. To me it makes it look cleaner.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Feb 17 2008, 02:54 PM~9964323
> *What up bro where ya been,Training goin good?
> *


YEP, GOING TO BUSY THIS YEAR, I WAS WAY OUT OF SHAPE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 17 2008, 05:02 PM~9964371
> *:thumbsup:  Im just glad some people voted for me and liked my setup. That means alot especially when there are some Very nice setups in here...Mine was real simple....One thing i can not stand on setups is Seeing Solenoids and wire. Thats why i use copper bar on most of my setups. To me it makes it look cleaner.
> *


Easy maintance has always been my thing, i wouldnt have an issue working in your trunk, wouldnt take long to fix a thing the way its set up!  :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Tuff day on the flats...I only cought one little Trout.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 17 2008, 05:06 PM~9964391
> *Tuff day on the flats...I only cought one little Trout.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow thats a keeper! :cheesy:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 03:05 PM~9964386
> *Easy maintance has always been my thing, i wouldnt have an issue working in your trunk, wouldnt take long to fix a thing the way its set up!   :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it was easy to work on.....This car was my every day driver...Thats why it got wrecked i guess....


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 03:07 PM~9964395
> *:0 wow thats a keeper! :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think the bait was bigger then he was.... :uh:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I tried to catch this but he wouldnt bite..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Just kidding...I wouldnt do somthing like that...He was huge though and flipper came out to play aswell.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 17 2008, 04:02 PM~9964371
> *:thumbsup:  Im just glad some people voted for me and liked my setup. That means alot especially when there are some Very nice setups in here...Mine was real simple....One thing i can not stand on setups is Seeing Solenoids and wire. Thats why i use copper bar on most of my setups. To me it makes it look cleaner.
> *


YOUR SETUP IS CLEAN I LIKE THEM LIKE THAT TOO, I THINK WE CAN ALL AGREE ON THIS. WE ALL CAN LIKE MORE THAN ONE TYPE OF SETUP. EVERYTHING CATCHES THE EYE DIFFERENTLY TO DIFFERENT PEOPLE.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 05:18 PM~9964449
> *YOUR SETUP IS CLEAN I LIKE THEM LIKE THAT TOO, I THINK WE CAN ALL AGREE ON THIS. WE ALL CAN LIKE MORE THAN ONE TYPE OF SETUP. EVERYTHING CATCHES THE EYE DIFFERENTLY TO DIFFERENT PEOPLE.
> *


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 03:18 PM~9964449
> *YOUR SETUP IS CLEAN I LIKE THEM LIKE THAT TOO, I THINK WE CAN ALL AGREE ON THIS. WE ALL CAN LIKE MORE THAN ONE TYPE OF SETUP. EVERYTHING CATCHES THE EYE DIFFERENTLY TO DIFFERENT PEOPLE.
> *


Thats right....Everyone has thier own opinion and thats the way it should be. If everyone thought alike then it would be pretty damn boring.......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Feb 17 2008, 09:53 PM~9964316
> *THIS IS NICE TOO BUT I LIKE KNIGHT TIMES BETTER
> *


Thanks 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Do you like flat black better then candy also? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Knights is clean but to say you like it better sorry i don't get it.Black batts? you see the whole trunk?Hoses for the returns?Agian i'm not doggin it but please.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 17 2008, 09:39 PM~9964261
> *Damn i go out for a day of Fishing with my brother and i come back and my setup is being talked about.....lol....To tell everyone the truth, i had alot more plans for my trunk such as hardlines and a false wall for them to run into....If i could have afford square dumps i would have did that too but my car was taking from me when Some dumb ass decided to run into my car as it was parked at my job....  ....After that happend the painter i took the car to jacked me for 5gs and fucked my car to hell....I still have the car but it is in a million peaces... :angry:  My boys and i are going to rebuild it but it takes time and money and i dont have alot of money so im relying on the time...My club and I do all our own work out of our house garage and like everyone else on here we take pride in our work....Thanks for everyone who voted for me......O heres my old monte setup.....This was a fun car to play with...
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking shit bro,and i know everyone has there own taste,but for someone to say thats the cleanest?I'm sorry man but thats like saying a honda is better then porsche.And if your cars in a million pieces how are you in this contest?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 17 2008, 06:26 PM~9964782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man drop it.... :uh: to me its laid out the cleanest so get over it,he can upgrade dumps and hardlines later, woopty woo....... tough titty said the kitty with no fuckin milk! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 03:18 PM~9964449
> *YOUR SETUP IS CLEAN I LIKE THEM LIKE THAT TOO, I THINK WE CAN ALL AGREE ON THIS. WE ALL CAN LIKE MORE THAN ONE TYPE OF SETUP. EVERYTHING CATCHES THE EYE DIFFERENTLY TO DIFFERENT PEOPLE.
> *


OUT OF ALL THE PICS THAT YOU HAVE THATS THE ONE YOU POSTED


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 06:49 PM~9964888
> *man drop it.... :uh:  to me its laid out the cleanest  so get over it,he can upgrade dumps and hardlines later, woopty woo....... tough titty said the kitty with no fuckin milk!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2. and fuck candy paint :0 { sup billy}


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 17 2008, 07:12 PM~9965043
> *x2.  and fuck candy paint  :0 { sup billy}
> *


sup tommy, i hear that i would take a clean ass black paint job over candy anyday! :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 11:49 PM~9964888
> *man drop it.... :uh:  to me its laid out the cleanest  so get over it,he can upgrade dumps and hardlines later, woopty woo....... tough titty said the kitty with no fuckin milk!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuck hardlines hoses are way cleaner an easyer to replace. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Feb 17 2008, 06:02 PM~9964968
> *OUT OF ALL THE PICS THAT YOU HAVE THATS THE ONE YOU POSTED
> *


I WAS HAVING TO SCRAMBLE TO GET A PIC UP SO I COULD BE ENTERED.....SHUT UP FOO!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 05:25 PM~9965146
> *I WAS HAVING TO SCRAMBLE TO GET A PIC UP SO I COULD BE ENTERED.....SHUT UP FOO!
> *


BUSTER


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 07:20 PM~9965102
> *Fuck pinstripes, etcha sketcha patterns look better!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 04:26 PM~9964782
> *Thanks
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Do you like flat black better then candy also? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Knights is clean but to say you like it better sorry i don't get it.Black batts? you see the whole trunk?Hoses for the returns?Agian i'm not doggin it but please.
> *


Well i wasnt taking it wrong anyways. I could careless. I dont get into this my shits better than yours stuff. Thats for kids and im a 31 year old man who has better things to worry about. Say what you want, thats what this forum is about. Talk about my batteries and my hoses or my italian dumps all you want. You will see i will not get mad at you because you got a right to say what you would like!!!!!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 05:20 PM~9965102
> *Fuck hardlines hoses are way cleaner an easyer to replace. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Well i dont agree with you on the hardline part but you have to admit hoses are easier to replace!!!!!! <<<<<Sarcasm.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 18 2008, 12:26 AM~9965156
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 You can't even come up with your own cut down :uh: I see your a fan of mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 18 2008, 01:34 AM~9965587
> *Well i wasnt taking it wrong anyways. I could careless. I dont get into this my shits better than yours stuff. Thats for kids and im a 31 year old man who has better things to worry about.  Say what you want, thats what this forum is about. Talk about my batteries and my hoses or my italian dumps all you want. You will see i will not get mad at you because you got a right to say what you would like!!!!!
> *


Well i'm 35 with 3 kids,and i never was mad,dude made a dumb comment so i replyed,and i wasn't the only one that thought it was dumb.  Like i said car looks good for a daily.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 06:56 PM~9965732
> *Well i'm 35 with 3 kids,and i never was mad,dude made a dumb comment so i replyed,and i wasn't the only one that thought it was dumb.  Like i said car looks good for a daily.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Voted for Knight Time. He's worked hard on his car (not saying we all have not), went through some real BS and lost his pops in the beggining. And he don't have any Adex's in his trunk yet. I won't vote for somebody that already has them. 

Good luck.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 08:48 PM~9965689
> *:0 You can't even come up with your own cut down :uh: I see your a fan of mine. :biggrin:
> *


I am? 
:biggrin: 
Well in that case how bout i bring my neices etcha sketch to vegas this year for an autograph, perhaps you can doodle your name on it for me!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 17 2008, 08:31 PM~9966045
> *Voted for Knight Time. He's worked hard on his car (not saying we all have not), went through some real BS and lost his pops in the beggining. And he don't any Adex's in his trunk yet. I won't vote for somebody that already has them.
> 
> Good luck.
> *


NIETHER DO I


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 07:51 PM~9966198
> *NIETHER DO I
> *


You don"t???.I assumed you did with all that going on in there. ...Man honestly, If I could have seen a better pic of your trunk I would have considered you more bro.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 17 2008, 09:07 PM~9966340
> *You don"t???.I assumed you did with all that going on in there. ...Man honestly, If I could have seen a better pic of your trunk I would have considered you more bro.
> *


*NO PROBLEM.....SO HERE ARE SOME BETTER PICS!*


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

The 4 squares I got in the pic of my trunk I bought 10 years ago. 2 from scrub city. 2 from shell happy. All 4 were garbage valves that I have had to work on continuously and paid a great deal for. Last year I bought 2 chrome superduties from Andy. Best hydraulic purchase I have made. Still need two more.

The pic I posted was last year before I installed the adex valves.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

No Adexs here either, only oil dumps.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 17 2008, 07:31 PM~9966045
> *Voted for Knight Time. He's worked hard on his car (not saying we all have not), went through some real BS and lost his pops in the beggining. And he don't have any Adex's in his trunk yet. I won't vote for somebody that already has them.
> 
> Good luck.
> *


Thanks....I wasnt trying to put any guilt trips down by telling people my story on here. I just like putting that shop (Master Blaster) who jacked me on blast. I warn everyone around here about that guy.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 17 2008, 09:32 PM~9966544
> *No Adexs here either, never owned an Adex, or anything bigger than an oil dump ever.  The oil dumps I have now, I bought one at a time, just like I did my Hi Low pumps.
> 
> Its hard to afford stuff when you have 2 kids, your in school, buisness slows down, and your wife is the only one working right now
> *


EVERYONE STRUGGLES PARTNER. BUT I AIN'T GONNA LIST MY PROBLEMS OFF ON LAYITLOW. I WOULD BE TYPING ALL NIGHT. I FEEL FOR YOU BUT SINCE I AIN'T GONNA PUT MY SHIT OUT THERE, I WON'T EXPECT YOU TO FEEL FOR ME.....

MY $0.02


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 10:40 PM~9966608
> *EVERYONE STRUGGLES PARTNER. BUT I AIN'T GONNA LIST MY PROBLEMS OFF ON LAYITLOW. I WOULD BE TYPING ALL NIGHT. I FEEL FOR YOU BUT SINCE I AIN'T GONNA PUT MY SHIT OUT THERE, I WON'T EXPECT YOU TO FEEL FOR ME.....
> 
> MY $0.02
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 17 2008, 09:50 PM~9966730
> *
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

DirtySanchez gets my vote


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 17 2008, 11:22 PM~9967678
> *DirtySanchez gets my vote
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

7,000TH HERE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2008, 03:40 AM~9966608
> *EVERYONE STRUGGLES PARTNER. BUT I AIN'T GONNA LIST MY PROBLEMS OFF ON LAYITLOW. I WOULD BE TYPING ALL NIGHT. I FEEL FOR YOU BUT SINCE I AIN'T GONNA PUT MY SHIT OUT THERE, I WON'T EXPECT YOU TO FEEL FOR ME.....
> 
> MY $0.02
> *


Damn dirty you to nice i'll let the folks know you living in a box,under a bridge in downtown dallas,and you stand on corners with a sigh that says will hopp for food. :biggrin: lol j/k


And damn 68 votes,it's nice to see that even though peeps can't stand me they like my work.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 18 2008, 02:34 AM~9966074
> *I am?
> :biggrin:
> Well in that case how bout i bring my neices etcha sketch to vegas this year for an autograph, perhaps you can doodle your name on it for me!
> *


Sure thing homie i'll have my car in vegas agian this year 4 times in a row,will you have a car there? :0 and i'll bring my son and he'll take care of your neice. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2008, 03:13 AM~9966409
> *CHROME AND PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Guess people can't see the engravings in our trunks either. :0*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 18 2008, 03:07 AM~9966340
> *You don"t???.I assumed you did with all that going on in there. ...Man honestly, If I could have seen a better pic of your trunk I would have considered you more bro.
> *


I got one,i didn't know this said contest for people with no adex's. :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2008, 09:19 AM~9969383
> *The problem dirty is all they can see is CHROME AND PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Guess people can't see the engravings in our trunks either. :0
> *


man that shits nice... untill this contest ive never seen that setup...is he in KC ? you guys love your mirrors....once i get some shit together im gonna have to get you all to build me a chromed out floor :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 16 2008, 12:11 PM~9957630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 15 2008, 07:00 AM~9948115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 18 2008, 03:36 PM~9969709
> *man that shits nice... untill this contest ive never seen that setup...is he in KC ? you guys love your mirrors....once i get some shit together im gonna have to get you all to build me a chromed out floor  :biggrin:
> *


No he's a club brother from Dallas,he brought it up to K C for some love. :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

O shit....51 more votes and i will catch up to dirtysanchez423 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: They should just end this poll now. He kicked all of our asses....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2008, 12:47 PM~9970383
> *No he's a club brother from Dallas,he brought it up to K C for some love. :biggrin:
> *


i see...bad ass ride it is .....hopefully he brings it to KC this year so we can see it


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 18 2008, 01:47 PM~9970807
> *i see...bad ass ride it is .....hopefully he brings it to KC this year so we can see it
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2008, 09:11 AM~9969360
> *Damn dirty you to nice i'll let the folks know you living in a box,under a bridge in downtown dallas,and you stand on corners with a sigh that says will hopp for food. :biggrin: lol j/k
> And damn 68 votes,it's nice to see that even though peeps can't stand me they like my work.
> *



so you done your setup & dirtys setup ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:06 PM~9972306
> *so you done your setup & dirtys setup ?
> *


Yeah me and my bro owna shop here in KC we've done alot over the years.































































:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam nice work


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2008, 07:28 PM~9972817
> *Yeah me and my bro owna shop here in KC we've done alot over the years.
> 
> 
> ...



Dam that is some nice work Bro, :thumbsup: wish my setup looked as clean as those !! 


Well my setup isnt is nice as those setups, but I try my best & do my own work


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

SOME OF THE WORK IVE DONE! BOTH FROM BROWN SENSATIONS C.C.
76 GLASSHOUSE
















MONTE CARLO


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

DAAM ...DIRTY YOUR KICKIN ASS... :0


----------



## BIG MAC (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## BIG MAC (Jan 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

ok


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

dammm nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 15 2008, 07:47 PM~9952823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess we will never know :0 Why have you not entered a ride? Too good for a free Adex? :wow:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

She's Ready to hit some switches with a new Adex Dump.


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

dirty duece homie :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2008, 01:55 AM~9981582
> *I got to say that the thug in the bini is one of the hardest working, most underated masterminds of what comes out of StreetRyders :thumbsup:
> 
> Fabian, I have always liked your ride...setup is flawless :thumbsup: BUT... it does look to me like a complete show setup  :biggrin: looks too perfect  :uh: How could you do that
> ...


You voted for dirty?I thought we was boys. :angry: j/k homie i knew he would win,i'm not the most liked guy on LIL. :biggrin: But i don't give a fuck. :biggrin: My shit's still the best. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: J/k dirty yours is. :biggrin: Hell lets just say it The BIG M is. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 13 2008, 02:43 PM~9934492
> *ADEX HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> ADEX is sponsoring the Car Club forum and giving away a free ADEX dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you the members of LayItLow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 13 2008, 02:43 PM~9934492
> *ADEX HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> ADEX is sponsoring the Car Club forum and giving away a free ADEX dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you the members of LayItLow.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Feb 19 2008, 07:55 PM~9981582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@Feb 19 2008, 11:27 PM~9983778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW IT'S TOO LATE RIGHT?


----------



## MR.LIVI'N LOW (Dec 11, 2007)

i voted for boricua customs good luck homie !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 [ 82 ] [*19.76*%] :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

when is the voting over? I still need to vote


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2008, 06:04 AM~9984372
> *when is the voting over? I still need to vote
> *


vote for me :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 19 2008, 08:30 PM~9982512
> *You voted for dirty?I thought we was boys. :angry:  j/k homie i knew he would win,i'm not the most liked guy on LIL. :biggrin: But i don't give a fuck. :biggrin: My shit's still the best. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/k dirty yours is. :biggrin: Hell lets just say it The BIG M is. :biggrin:
> *


*Damn Right!* :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LIVI'N LOW_@Feb 20 2008, 01:42 AM~9984238
> *i voted for boricua customs good luck homie !
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 20 2008, 01:57 AM~9984339
> *DIRTYSANCHEZ423 [ 82 ]  [19.76%]  :biggrin:
> *



[ 53 ] [12.38%] and I was doing so good :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 20 2008, 11:20 AM~9986201
> *[ 53 ]  [12.38%]    and I was doing so good  :uh:
> *


1976 is the year of my car


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 20 2008, 12:53 PM~9986391
> *1976 is the year of my car
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn dirty duece is creeping up on Dirty Sanchez....... :0 .....He's just 12 votes behind....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 19 2008, 09:30 PM~9982512
> *You voted for dirty?I thought we was boys. :angry:  j/k homie i knew he would win,i'm not the most liked guy on LIL. :biggrin: But i don't give a fuck. :biggrin: My shit's still the best. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/k dirty yours is. :biggrin: Hell lets just say it The BIG M is. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Let them have a complete trunk contest, enter it there and Im sure it would win :thumbsup: Like I said, I know your ride is a rider its just that your trunk is too complete...fiberglass, tv's, hydro's, chrome, engraving, stripes, paint... and the damn thing can hop :wow: BUT you already have an adex :biggrin: So you can be the big weiner :roflmao: but I think Dirty's setup is a simple (in a good way) street setup (with the chrome and paint) and could use that adex.  
And with both coming out of StreetRyders... you guys win either way


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2008, 09:23 PM~9987829
> * :yes: Let them have a complete trunk contest, enter it there and Im sure it would win :thumbsup: Like I said, I know your ride is a rider its just that your trunk is too complete...fiberglass, tv's, hydro's, chrome, engraving, stripes, paint... and the damn thing can hop  :wow: BUT you already have an adex  :biggrin: So you can be the big weiner  :roflmao: but I think Dirty's setup is a simple (in a good way) street setup (with the chrome and paint) and could use that adex.
> And with both coming out of StreetRyders... you guys win either way
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 20 2008, 02:54 PM~9987546
> *Damn dirty duece is creeping up on Dirty Sanchez....... :0 .....He's just 12 votes behind....
> *


 :0 hno: dirty duece has a clean trunk


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 20 2008, 03:27 PM~9988311
> *:0  hno:  dirty duece has a clean trunk
> *


THANKS HOMIE YOUR SET-UP LOOKS SUPER CLEAN WHEN I SAW THAT YOU ENTERED I KNEW IT WAS OVER


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks like DirtySanchez FTW!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 20 2008, 10:27 PM~9988311
> *:0  hno:  dirty duece has a clean trunk
> *


It's not all crammed like your. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 20 2008, 10:12 AM~9985788
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Feb 20 2008, 04:27 PM~9988311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That is some funny shit!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 20 2008, 06:11 PM~9989857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 20 2008, 09:12 AM~9985788
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bad Ass Setup DIRTY DUECE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Feb 20 2008, 08:59 PM~9991522
> *Bad Ass Setup DIRTY DUECE !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah that is a nice setup dirty duece. I would change a few things like the Bright red wire on the dump and the carpet trunk....Im not a big fan of carpet because it gets to dirty and if a fire brakes out its all over for your ride....  ...Its a clean setup but just doesnt look done yet kind of like mine.....Few more hardlines and some paint and it will be 10 times better...Good luck with the contest homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, dirty_duece, knight time

:0 :0 :0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 21 2008, 07:35 AM~9994087
> *Yeah that is a nice setup dirty duece. I would change a few things like the Bright red wire on the dump and the carpet trunk....Im not a big fan of carpet because it gets to dirty and if a fire brakes out its all over for your ride....  ...Its a clean setup but just doesnt look done yet kind of like mine.....Few more hardlines and some paint and it will be 10 times better...Good luck with the contest homie... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie yours is really clean too mine isnt really done yet i've been trying to save up for an adex but you know how that goes whenever i do get an adex i plan on hardlining the entire setup, chrome plating more parts,and and as for the carpet i plan on keeping it i think it gives it a cleaner look and goes with the o.g. interior :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 21 2008, 07:57 AM~9994161
> *thanks homie yours is really clean too mine isnt really done yet i've been trying to save up for an adex but you know how that goes whenever i do get an adex i plan on hardlining the entire setup, chrome plating more parts,and and as for the carpet i plan on keeping it i think it gives it a cleaner look and goes with the o.g. interior  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i figured you werent done with it yet. It will look dope with some Adex dumps in it but i know its hard dumping $500 on a dump. Epecially if you own a house and have kids...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

yup i hear you i've been scroungin' n savin' for everything i got in that damm trunk by the way i was reading over the rules correct me if i am wrong but there will be no winnner here just a top ten that will move on to another poll


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 21 2008, 08:36 AM~9994346
> *yup i hear you i've been scroungin' n savin' for everything i got in that damm trunk by the way i was reading over the rules correct me if i am wrong but there will be no winnner here just a top ten that will move on to another poll
> *


Yeah thats the way this poll is working....Thats why i wasnt stressing about this contest. Theres alot of clean setups on this site and my chances of winning it was slim to none....I just like showing off my work that my boy and i do out of are garage....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 21 2008, 09:02 AM~9994173
> *Yeah i figured you werent done with it yet. It will look dope with some Adex dumps in it but i know its hard dumping $500 on a dump. Epecially if you own a house and have kids...
> *


YOU KNOW WHEN I GOT THE TRUNK DONE I WAS (STILL AM) REALLY HAPPY WITH THE OUTCOME BUT, AS TIME GOES ON I WANT TO ADD THIS OR TWEEK THAT OR WHATEVER.....IT'S NEVER DONE. IT IF WAS THE CASE I NEVER WOULD HAVE ENTERED THIS CONTEST.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2008, 07:16 PM~9989900
> *Yup, now stop being a good sport :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Sence everyone loves dirtys set-up :uh: :biggrin: i'd thought i'd share these.
BEFORE








AFTER with the builder,there's no doubt one of the best in the midwest my bro TINO.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

More we did.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2008, 09:06 PM~9999922
> *More we did.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2008, 07:56 PM~9999781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey nice elco in the back.... :biggrin: daam dirty still kickin ass :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

posted my vote


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 21 2008, 08:36 AM~9994346
> *yup i hear you i've been scroungin' n savin' for everything i got in that damm trunk by the way i was reading over the rules correct me if i am wrong but there will be no winnner here just a top ten that will move on to another poll
> *


I GOT YOU DIRTY DEUCE


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 22 2008, 07:41 AM~10003317
> *I GOT YOU DIRTY DEUCE
> *


thanks yogi i appreciate it homie you still moving to od???


----------



## 66Kaddy (Oct 23, 2006)

im not sseein a place to vote, so i'll just say it. my vote goes out to baghdaddy.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

This will close in a couple of hours so if you haven't voted already, now is your last chance.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Feb 22 2008, 11:23 AM~10004212
> *This will close in a couple of hours so if you haven't voted already, now is your last chance.
> *


I THINK THE WINNER OF THIS CONTEST SHOULD GET AN ADEX LIKE THE LAST CONTEST AND THEN TAKE THE OTHER TOP 10's LESS THE WINNERS AND HAVE THE "2ND CHANCE" FINALE. IMO 

BUT I KNOW THE RULES


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Ok this is the only time im asking people to vote for me.....I just want to tie with MR. Joker..... :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 22 2008, 01:50 PM~10004676
> *Ok this is the only time im asking people to vote for me.....I just want to tie with MR. Joker..... :biggrin:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAAA!!


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

It looks like those moving on to the next round from this poll are:

Chris	17 [3.59%] 
MUFASA	22 [4.65%] 
knight time	23 [4.86%] 
MR JOKER	24 [5.07%] 
baghdady	28 [5.92%] 
Westside Mint 76	34 [7.19%] 
Suburban Swingin	44 [9.30%] 
Boricua Customs	54 [11.42%] 
dirty duece	86 [18.18%] 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423	92 [19.45%] 

Stay tuned. I'll get the next poll up soon here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394012


----------

